# Pflueger President in Saltwater?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone use a Pflueger President in saltwater? How do they hold up? I'm thinking about getting one for a lure rod to use for small bucktails and up to 1 oz Gotchas. 

Looking at the President 6735 spinning reel. 145 yards of 8 lb test, will spool with 20 lb braid (brand to be determined). 

Is $59.95 a good price? 

If that won't work, could someone recommend a saltwater reel around the same size and price that will? 

Thanks.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I had one a few years back, and it was ok. It's one of those, ya gotta oil and lube after evry trip type reels. 
If you can get a season or two out of it, you'll be good to go.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

its a great reel....i have several...just hose em down when youre done! and yes....thats a great price...where did you find that?


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*smoothlures*

That's a Sweetwater Reel. Look into the Ocean
Master Spinners. They are in that price range
and they are made for Saltwater. Just my .02


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a President that has been my Bay reel for years and years. Can't remember what model # it is, but its spooled up with a TON of 8#. It has been very reliable. But, I at least rinse it everytime I take it out.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i break em down and clean em in February....re-lube and store them away


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Get that reel. I drop bombs with it in salt all day everyday and it works great!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll grab one next time I go to the store.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I love the reel, but I use mine while yaking white water and it goes under often.
Once its submerged it becomes hard to crank.
9 bearings is not a good idea if you submerge it a lot. 
IMOP....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Will only use it on piers and occasionally the surf, but usually just for bucktails/Gulp! and Gotchas from piers.


----------

